

Thoughts on Working Remotely - jlongster
http://davidwalsh.name/thoughts-working-remotely

======
writtles
I work from home, and much of this rings true. I would like to see a similar
article from an employer's perspective, too.

------
pasbesoin
Here's one perspective on working remotely: When the bandwidth is limited, you
make it count. [1]

So much office B.S. gets weeded out, when the requestor has to make sure to
get their point across in a single email.

\--

[1] Although it's considerably less limited -- or at least, technologically
less limited -- than it used to be.

